# 1934 Goodyear Zeppelin Duralumin Bicycle



## Robertzep (Nov 27, 2016)

In 1934, after the Goodyear Zeppelin Corporation finished the Naval contract for the USS Akron and USS Macon zeppelins, they were trying to keep their staff employed. They made several different things. The Comet train, ship masts, duralumin milk baskets and this:



 
I am certain that this never made it to production. I would love to have this!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2016)

That is one crazy cool bike!


----------



## stoney (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the great pic. 20" steamroller or is it an illusion? Looks like 20"


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2016)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 27, 2016)

Super K @@ L


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2016)

stoney said:


> Thanks for the great pic. 20" steamroller or is it an illusion? Looks like 20"




I was thinking juvenile as well. Kinda hard to tell though. It looks like at least one was made. I wonder if this survived? Stuff like this could be tucked away in museum storage somewhere. Thanks for sharing. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2016)

I just spit my beer out! What a piece of art I never knew existed.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 27, 2016)

Whaaaa? That's crazy cool!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 27, 2016)

Look at the pic closely and keep in mind to scale .......seat, grips .... DEFINITELY a 26" bike.

Has those kooked out 'steroid idiot' tires douchebags ride around on today...lordy!

talk about ahead of the curve


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Look at the pic closely and keep in mind to scale .......seat, grips .... DEFINITELY a 26" bike.
> 
> Has those kooked out 'steroid idiot' tires douchebags ride around on today...lordy!
> 
> talk about ahead of the curve




Did you mean to say 20" ?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm thinking 26"


----------



## mike j (Nov 28, 2016)

20s, love the way the stem molds into the fork and fender, art deco streamlining to the max.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2016)

That looks like a 26 inch bike. But it has car or motorcycle tires. Full size seat. 26  tooth chain ring (skip tooth).


----------



## bikiba (Nov 28, 2016)

instead of a "hex bar" it looks like a "square bar"


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 28, 2016)

My vote is 26"


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2016)

My vote is BADA$$!


----------



## bairdco (Nov 28, 2016)

26" parts, but looks like front wheels from a dragster. looks compact, but awesome.


----------



## Barto (Nov 28, 2016)

Love the wheels


----------



## Robertzep (Nov 28, 2016)

I knew that this image would be appreciated on this forum. Here is some background into how I obtained this. I worked at Goodyear for almost 20 years. My job, at times, had me involved in projects that needed archival research.  Luckily, before Goodyear donated their archive to the University of Akron, I was asked to scan everything pertained to my department. Since the job was quite an undertaking and time consuming, anytime I found images that I found interesting, I scanned them too! This image was one of those. As far as what size the bike is, I have assumed 24 or 26 inch. Unfortunately, without anything else in the photo it is hard to tell. It was mentioned that maybe it still exists. I can say that the way Goodyear is about preserving it's history... I highly doubt it. Unless, someone walked off with it. Being that it was made of Duralumin, which was an alloy of aluminum used for applications requiring lightness and strength, this bike was probably ridiculously light. I bet it rode great! I would love to see someone reproduce at least the front fork!


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2016)

Robertzep said:


> I knew that this image would be appreciated on this forum. Here is some background into how I obtained this. I worked at Goodyear for almost 20 years. My job, at times, had me involved in projects that needed archival research.  Luckily, before Goodyear donated their archive to the University of Akron, I was asked to scan everything pertained to my department. Since the job was quite an undertaking and time consuming, anytime I found images that I found interesting, I scanned them too! This image was one of those. As far as what size the bike is, I have assumed 24 or 26 inch. Unfortunately, without anything else in the photo it is hard to tell. It was mentioned that maybe it still exists. I can say that the way Goodyear is about preserving it's history... I highly doubt it. Unless, someone walked off with it. Being that it was made of Duralumin, which was an alloy of aluminum used for applications requiring lightness and strength, this bike was probably ridiculously light. I bet it rode great! I would love to see someone reproduce at least the front fork!




Too bad you did get any other photos or info about it. But at least you got this one! Without it, the world would never have known about this bike. Thank you!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 28, 2016)

I want one!!!  Drooling as I write....


----------



## REC (Dec 4, 2016)

This should go in the "stuff you want to see reproduced" thread....
Holy crap is that cool or what?

REC


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 2, 2022)

My 2022 dream bike!  @ratrodz


----------



## Nashman (Feb 2, 2022)

* SWEET , TOP CAT approved!!*


----------



## Nashman (Feb 2, 2022)

StoneWoods said:


> My vote is 26"


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 2, 2022)

It could exist, my buddy lives in the Akron, OH. area and he found 1 of 6 exact 8 ft. long replicas of the Goodyear Blimp (made by Goodyear) at a yardsale in Massillon, OH. He had it for a long time and sold it recently to Paul Jr. of Orange County Choppers, it's in his office. The others are missing except 1 is in the Smithsonian. So that bike might be out there?????


----------



## the tinker (Feb 2, 2022)

Yeah, bikes and Zeps. They just sort of go together.    This is a WW1 Zep. That's a machinegun mounted on the front.


----------



## Brian (Feb 2, 2022)

That’s one cool little bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2022)

Can always make one


----------



## kreika (Feb 4, 2022)

I noticed the bike has no actual stem. If you broke the neck good luck finding a replacement fork unit. Lol. Also it must have had a limited turning radius. That fork is massive!


----------

